# just replaced bunch of stuff up front, still get shake



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

I just replaced; control arm bushings, upper and lower ball joints, idler arm and tie rod ends on my 94 hardbody. Before this occurred my steering definitely was loose and there was a constant shake on highway above 70 mph. I have had an alignment done and now the shake is here and there above 70. It does plane off but then comes back. just wondering if there is any need for worry or if I may have missed something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

it might be something as simple as wheel alignment or wheel balancing... unfortunatley these are jobs that require equipment that most people don't have access to outside a mech. shop...

wait to see if anybody else has any other suggestions before you go ahead and take it somewhere tho since these services do cost a good chunk of change...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

did you replace inner and outer tie rod ends?

sounds to me like you're replaced everything that can cause vibes, except mayber the inner ones.

of course, never count out a bad tire or out of balance one as well.
you can check that part out by rotating the tires. swap them front to rear and see if the vibrations change or go away. If so, then you've got an issue with one of the tires that are now on the rear. swap one side back again f/r and see what happens then. that will let you narrow it down to the particular tire/wheel.

if that fails, then I suggest taking it to a shop and let them look it over. usually Sears does a decent diagnostic job and they're free- so it never hurts.


----------



## southpawcj (Sep 9, 2004)

jadehardbody said:


> I just replaced; control arm bushings, upper and lower ball joints, idler arm and tie rod ends on my 94 hardbody. Before this occurred my steering definitely was loose and there was a constant shake on highway above 70 mph. I have had an alignment done and now the shake is here and there above 70. It does plane off but then comes back. just wondering if there is any need for worry or if I may have missed something. Thanks in advance.


Have you tried rotating the tires front to back? Also put the wheels in the air and spin the tires. Look to see if you have any separation on the tires or maybe a bubble in the sidewall. You may want to get them balanced too. If a weight comes off then you can get a shake at different times.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. Just had them rotated and balanceed by a shop for free (it is a service provided for the life of the tires). I did not replace the inner tie rods b/c the joints and grease boot still looked okay. I know that may not be a good judge of whether they need replacing or not. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

have you had your bearings checked ???


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

No I have not...yet. I don't recall that being something I can do myself so I have kind of avoided it for lack of money to pay someone else to do. Thanks again, will get to check the bearing eventually.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I w3rk at Brake Check, thats why i asked...fried bearings would cause a slight shake while driving it's comon on cars...also Brake Check will check it all for free if you go there....they would also check your tire balance(which causes vibration aswell).....


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks all, I will see what I can do. Much appreciated.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

you tires could also be "cupped"... this will cause a slight shake...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i would agree with bearings and maybe u have a bent wheel...after an accident i replaced all kinds of shit up front and i would get a steering shake while driving.....i thought it was my suspension(only thing i didnt replace) until one day my nissan crew went to a caravan to meet some people and one of my friends told me that my wheel was shaking like a mofo....sure enough the wheel was bent.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks again. It is down to the bearings I believe, just gotta pop the hub and take a look at those puppies. but not till I finish helping a friend drop the motor of his integra gs-r in which he spun a rod bearing. not fun no matter what you drive. thanks all.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

when you take off the caliper and caliper bracket, you will have to pop off the hub cover. There is a bearing in the front whcich pops out after you take a few peices off(keep track of what order they came off) then the rotor comes off and there is another bearing the on rear of the rotor covered by a oil seal. If you are going to do this by yourself i suggest you buy a bearing packer cuxzz you will need oneif you get new bearings or if you wnt to clean your old ones and repack them. Once you have a bearing out, make sure there is grease where they si and on the bearing, then clean them off with a napkin and make sure your bearings are still the silver color. If your bearings have a brownish color on them after cleaning then your bearings are fried.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks b14gee. very helpful. will get to it one of these days amidst my 19 hrs of classes.


----------

